# Montana elk liciense for the handicap



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

If anyone out there that can help or has an ideal on how we can help change this Montana Law against the handicap ,please help me change this law soon. our handicap people of america and our war veterans deserve better ! thank you,Pete53


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

closed tread


----------

